# Extract resin from explosion proof fitting?



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldnt plan on it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I've heard it's possible, with great difficulty.

I tried once just for fun, with a connector in a vice. I managed to get most of the putty out, but damaged the wires and the connector. I suppose I may have been more successful if I was more careful.

I've heard you can do something with vinegar.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

IIRC, i was told distilled vinegar overnight here..........~CS~


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I cut almost through the outside of the seal at two locations about 180° apart and use a cold chisel to split the seal fitting off, then you can carefully break the sealing compound off the wires. Of course you have to do some conduit rework and use an explosion proof union to put it back together, as well as disconnecting all of the field wires and pull them back to the seal fitting.

You may be able to chip the sealing compound out, but the chances of doing that without damaging the wires is remote.

In addition it is likely that there is a seal at the other end. If there are two seals it is likely cheaper to just cut them out wires and all, install new seals, and pull new wire.

Remember that the wire fill for a standard seal fitting is only 25%, not 40% like for the conduit.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Don brings up an excellent point about the 25% fill, I hope you don't ignore it.

If I had to pull a circuit through an existing canopy conduit, I would figure on all new conductors. Chances of you breaking out the sealing compound w/out damage to the conductors is slim, and if you damage it where you can't see it, then a month from now you may be replacing it on your nickel.

I've used white distilled vinegar in a conduit overnight to help break conductors free. I don't think it will help on a properly poured seal.

I have been pretty successful on breaking out sealing compound from vertical seals, but I've found that the amount of time it takes to do it makes it sometimes more cost effective to just replace it. Depends on how much extra work you have to do to replace it.

You might get lucky and be going behind someone that made a shallow pour and mixed it with more water than called for and the sealing compound will break out pretty easy. If the person followed the directions, there is a good chance you may give up before you break out the existing sealing compound, and you will damage the existing conductors.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I cut almost through the outside of the seal at two locations about 180° apart and use a cold chisel to split the seal fitting off, then you can carefully break the sealing compound off the wires. *Of course you have to do some conduit rework and use an explosion proof union to put it back together, as well as disconnecting all of the field wires and pull them back to the seal fitting*.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Glen,
Take a look at post #10 in  *this thread*


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanx Don.. Didn't know they weren't approved south of the 49th...


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Sometimes you can chip it out with a screwdriver but its risky. most of the sealoffs out there arent pored right so if you get lucky it will chip right out.


----------

